# Aging wood thru painitng?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Going to start scratch building some buildings this weekend out of wood and plastic. Did a search and didnt see much on painting wood to make it look weathered. Any good tutorials out there? Thank you


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

you can go the minimalistic way 
that would be either a mix of china ink with alkohol, or just plain coffee. (which - depends on the type of wood. try it out) 

or you can do it right 
painting dark grey with a non brilliant paint, then drybrushing with a light grey and/or white (may be brilliant paint) 


the middle and right were made with ink, the left side with coffee


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Washes instead of thick paint allows the grain to show and mimicks faded paint. 
Ink stains, as Kormsen mentioned also work. 
Another trick I use to make peeling paint is first apply a faded undercoat, then dab on rubber cement where aging naturally occurs and paint over it. Use a rubber eraser to 'pick up' the glue blobs and peel the paint back. Allow strings and irregular blotches, not a solid cover, so 'good' paint can still cling between the peelings... 
Light sanding with ultra fine sand paper can thin signs and lettering allowing the base color to show thru. 
Dry brushing the sign's color below can show the colors running down the wall. 

John


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

A good way to make plastic look like weatherd wood is to thin KILZ primer with paint thinner, about 90/10, mix in just a touch of brown and apply that to the plastic. When that dries, apply a wash of India Ink/denatured alcohol. This has worked well for me. 

SteveF


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool thank you, going to start scratch building starting with a outhouse and then some dilapidated homes.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Cool! 
We expect pictures as payment! 

Dilapidated/ run down can be harder to do than pristine as you begin justifing out of place elements.... 

John


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Try equal parts Black and Brown emulsion paint with ten times that of water 

Make up a mixture and dip the wood in before assembly and let dry 

When made up each plan is slightly different and looks wonderful. 

Emulsion for you in the Colonies is water based houshold paint I maske and 
use it in large quantiities for building and rail and road vehicles 

Dave in England


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Get a copy of the April Model Railroader. Has a good article on Modeling weather beaten wood structures.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I simply painted this car, then sanded back thru the paint to expose some of the wood. Then I washed it down with a very thin mixture of black paint to blend it all together.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

A real easy way to weather wood buildings is get a 25 dollar sandblaster gun at Habor freight, paint the building like you would want a brand new building to look like. Take the building and blaster outside with a good face shield, and dust mask, a small compressor will work very satisfactory, a very fine sand will remove the paint and pit the wood like it is weathering. The removed paint looks very authenic, if you hold the gun pointing down will give a very real looking paint wear. leaving paint under the eaves and overhangs, if you do horizontal siding, the paint under the laps will be left. You can hold into one area a little longer and it will eat away the wood a good way to make broken and rotting wood. 
For pealing paint, paint the building one color, let it dry, paint another color, blast away parts of the top coat, looks just like how real paint peels, contrasting colors makes the affect look real. 
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I used latex house paint, thinned down with water. I figured it would at least be somewhat weather resistant and also resist fading.


----------

